

Radio to match your mood (anything to avoid Spotify) - Jaderberg
http://musicovery.com/

======
wouterinho
Why avoid Spotify?

------
cleverjake
I am also confused as to why you want to avoid spotify - I have had nothign
but great expirences with it. The bitrate on this is a rate amount lower than
spotify's as well. Lower than youtube in a number of them too..

------
mw63214
been working on something along the same lines as this. The rise of the
"affective layer" is well on its way...

------
5h
doesnt like +'s in email addresses..

